# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  AgroFórum ya está inscrito en el RNP como proveedor de bienes y servicios

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, hacemos de su conocimiento que AgroFórum ya está inscrito como proveedor de bienes y servicios en el Registro Nacional de Proveedores (RNP) de la OSCE, a través de la empresa BCG Publicidad & Agronegocios S.A.C. 
Por ello, invitamos a las instituciones del Estado a contactarnos para participar de las licitaciones de equipos e instrumentos de medición para agricultura, minería, acuicultura, forestería, laboratorio, etc; los cuales venimos distribuyendo con éxito en el sector privado. 
No duden en contactarnos si es que requieren medidores de pH, de ORP, de oxígeno disuelto, de cloro, conductímetros, refractómetros, medidores multiparmétricos, balanzas, soluciones buffer, reactivos, fotómetros, electrodos, termómetros, higrómetros, psicrómetros, calibradores, etc, etc. 
¡Buenos precios, buen servicio y puntualidad de entrega!  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz 
Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120 *
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066*
Correo:* ventas@agroforum.peTemas similares: Publica tus productos y servicios en AgroFórum y haz que te encuentren en Google ¿Cómo crear encuestas en AgroFórum? ¿Cómo insertar imágenes al tamaño real en mis temas publicados en AgroFórum? ¿Cómo publicar videos en AgroFórum.pe? ¿Cómo publicar fotos en AgroFórum.pe?

----------

